# Introducing Sailor's Box - The World's Only Sailing and Boating Subscription Box



## sailorsbox

Hey everyone here on SailNet! My name is Christopher the founder of Sailor's Box. We are the current SailNet premium vendor showcase for the next few months. I wanted to make a post to introduce Sailor's Box to all of you so I can engage many of you to contribute your ideas or subscribe to our subscription box service. 

Sailor's Box is the world's only sailing and boating subscription box. You can check out our website SailorsBox.com We are growing quickly with the really great response we have received from sailors around the world and have a lot of really exciting plans for this year. 

Our goal is to provide top quality gear, useful products for your boat or sailboat, educational and reference materials, experience challenges, and some fun items too! I have reached out to industry leaders and experienced boat captains to make each bimonthly box represent essential needs and information all boat captains will appreciate.

As a subscriber you can expect to receive useful tools, books, safety gear, maintenance and repair equipment, reference guides, fun nautical items, clothing, and products meant to make your time on the water more enjoyable and safer.

Thanks to everyone on SailNet for your time and I hope you will support Sailor's Box!


----------



## cb32863

Not to speak for others here but, how about more information on the"quality sailing products" that you plan to blindly ship us? I don't need hats, hoodies, or coffee cups to be honest.


----------



## hellosailor

Sounds interesting. But does that means for $25 a month I can expect new foulies and a chartplotter to keep showing up in the mail? I've got enough floating keychains.(G)


----------



## sailorsbox

I appreciate your response hellosailor and cb32863.

To answer your question bluntly, we are offering a lot more than keychains and shirts!

This month's subscribers received at least 2 guide / sailing books, a sailor's multitool, emergency kit, monoscope, a featured product from a small company who makes handmade nautical bracelets that we support, and some other small items. 

Going into the next box (we operate bimonthly), we are featuring another small company who produces bags and gear made from repurposed sails, along with a completely different selection of books, electronics, and useful gear. 

We are sparing no expense and are including products in every box that will not come off as cheap plastic or discount crap that you'll never use. 

Additionally working with other companies to promote new, innovative, or just interesting products to sailors is something we are really excited about. We hope to become a marketplace for people to introduce products to sailors. Again, we have a lot planned for upcoming subscriptions to keep things exciting and interesting. 

Also keep in mind, if you just want to try a box without a subscription, visit the shop page and you can buy a Maiden Voyage box which is a one time purchase. 

Thanks for your questions and feedback!


----------



## Siamese

What a shame that such a valuable subscription sounds so much like a scam.


----------



## Erindipity

Siamese said:


> What a shame that such a valuable subscription sounds so much like a scam.


That was my first thought too, but they are paying some bills around here, and they seem to be Legit...
One problem with my Boat is balancing goesbelows with tossovers. I got rid of the LORAN, and so the ICOM Transceiver goes in its place. With some doubts; most of the Books are now at home; that left room for Speakers. The spare Spinnaker is now in the garage- that bin now has the portable Icemaker.
Food is rotated on a regular basis. I don't want a repeat of the Cheese Incident...
I tossed all Chemicals that came with the boat; how many half-filled containers of Boat Soap does one really need?

I am not a candidate for getting a Bimonthly Box filled with Boat Stuff; We're already stuffed with Stuff.

And I'm not really sure that I grasp the newfangled concept of "Subscription Boxes" in the first place. One Christmas a year is bad enough. I guess that some people just like to be surprised by "Presents", even if they are paying for them themselves, at $300/yr.

¬Erindipity


----------



## smackdaddy

Loot Crate for sailors? Cool.


----------



## sailorsbox

Siamese said:


> What a shame that such a valuable subscription sounds so much like a scam.





Erindipity said:


> That was my first thought too, but they are paying some bills around here, and they seem to be Legit.


I appreciate your concerns, especially if you are not into subscription box services. However we operate through the CrateJoy Marketplace and are reviewed by their market curators so you know we operate a legitimate service.

We have a growing number of subscribers now from all over the world, literally. So we feel confident that a sailing subscription box service is something people obviously find to be worth the expense. It is educational, fun, provides you with products that you'll actually use, and is like a club. That is the appeal of subscription box services.

Plus we are featuring other small sailing industry companies in every box so we are trying to help introduce products and small companies to sailors. Something people also want to be involved in. There are a lot of perks to being a member and every box is inspired by our members who have given us a lot of great ideas for each box. Again, it is like a club.

Thanks for your concerns. I understand subscription boxes are not for everyone though!


----------



## sailorsbox

smackdaddy said:


> Loot Crate for sailors? Cool.


Thanks SmackDaddy! Hope you will subscribe.

If you are subscribing to the Captain's Box subscription level, use promo code SAILAWAY20 in the checkout to receive 20% off.


----------



## Ulladh

The mystery may not have much utility if the contents do not address sailing locations and type of sailing. 

Different sub-markets have different needs; full time cruisers, seasonal cruisers, racers, day sailors, trailer sailors,....


----------



## sailorsbox

Ulladh said:


> The mystery may not have much utility if the contents do not address sailing locations and type of sailing.
> 
> Different sub-markets have different needs; full time cruisers, seasonal cruisers, racers, day sailors, trailer sailors,....


Hey Ulladh, the way we address that is once you subscribe you are sent a questionnaire so we can understand your sailing conditions, location, projects you may be undertaking, interests, preferences, etc.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Maine Sail

sailorsbox said:


> I appreciate your concerns, especially if you are not into subscription box services.


Perhaps explaining to sailors what a "_subscription box service_" is would be welcomed.

You are likely speaking _Martian_ to many posters here _especially those on the less techie side_.


----------



## Yorksailor

I need a new raw water pump sent to Fiji!

When will you be able to send?

Phil


----------



## Salty Mike

Gonna be watchen this one :captain:

Thanks for the support.
I wish you all the best but this bunch is gonna have fun with your thread.

Maybe some better pics of the two boxes showing past or future continence will help.


----------



## Ulladh

I doubt there will be many subscribers without specific information on what they will get, including how to return and get credit for unwanted items. What is the policy for deliveries to remote locations?


----------



## Donna_F

I've seen this subscription service work on a book site that I frequent and I've thought about subscribing to that. But that's books. The books I don't want can always be left at a marina book swap or library. Subscribing to a mystery box of stuff that someone else thinks i should have, delivered monthly, sort of goes against the sailing lifestyle of scaling back to things that are essential for a small space. In my mind.


----------



## Erindipity

Maine Sail said:


> Perhaps explaining to sailors what a "_subscription box service_" is would be welcomed.
> 
> You are likely speaking _Martian_ to many posters here _especially those on the less techie side_.


It's a new twist on what two brothers named Harry and David did back in 1934, with their "Box-Of-The-Month" plan. You sent a check in, and once a Month, you got a Box in the mail. Inside of the Box was all sizes, shapes, colors, and condition of... Pears.
Over the decades, they expanded; a few years later, they added Apples.
Their customers were usually Female, who either "Subscribed" for themselves, or for Christmas gifts for Others, who wouldn't dream of eating a Mail Order Pear.
Next came Corporate Sales. In lieu of getting a Christmas Bonus, one got a Box of Pears. Oh, the joy of unwrapping a Pear from under the Aluminum Christmas Tree...

Other people noticed. All sorts of stuff could be unloaded on a Subscription basis. Jams from Maine, Steaks from Omaha...
Then Woot came along, and on a random basis, one could order one of their Legendary "Bags O' Crap". Who knew what they might contain...
In the last couple of years, there has been an explosion of these new "Subscription Boxes", full of such things as Cosmetics, Himalayan Rock Salt, and "Adult" Toys. It's Harry and David meets Woot.

I think that it's a little frivolous for me. In my side yard, I have a Pear tree, an Apple tree is in the back yard, and two Plum trees anchor the garage.
And inside the Garage is all sorts of... Crap. Now some of it is quite valuable, like the POS with 12 cylinders and three Weber carbs, and some of it... Tolkien called them "Mathoms". Boxes of old vacuum tubes, stacks of National Geographics, with their "Harry and David" coupons intact, a hamster cage, and a collection of tools fabricated for only one purpose to be used just once; see "POS" above.

Somebody here needs to take one For the Team, and Subscribe. And if it works out well, expect an "Erindipitous Subscription Box Service" to appear shortly.
I'm not actually fond of pears, and I've pretty much read all of the National Geographics that I am ever going to read.

¬Erindipity


----------



## sailorsbox

Ulladh said:


> I doubt there will be many subscribers without specific information on what they will get, including how to return and get credit for unwanted items. What is the policy for deliveries to remote locations?


Hey again Ulladh, you can review our site or some of the photos I have shared on this thread for more details on the kind of products you will receive. Again though, the constantly changing catalog of gear that is hand selected for you is part of the appeal. It is meant to be educational, fun, and provides you with products that you'll actually use. That is the appeal of subscription box services. It is like a book club, as you never receive the same thing, and always will be surprised by what comes.

We do ship international and have already shipped orders to Mexico, Canada, and Ireland. If it can be delivered, we will make the effort to mail it to you. Our checkout process will apply international shipping fees based on your mailing location.

I'll also let you know that we are yet to receive any member cancellations. Our members have given us a lot of positive feedback. If you are interested in subscribing I am confident you will too. If not, I appreciate your input on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## sailorsbox

DRFerron said:


> I've seen this subscription service work on a book site that I frequent and I've thought about subscribing to that. But that's books. The books I don't want can always be left at a marina book swap or library. Subscribing to a mystery box of stuff that someone else thinks i should have, delivered monthly, sort of goes against the sailing lifestyle of scaling back to things that are essential for a small space. In my mind.


Hey Donna, a big focus of Sailor's Box is definitely our book club and including at least 2 books in every box. Being that we are making each subscription hand selected for each member, your box could be only books if requested. That is an option you could enter in your member questionnaire when you set up your preferences and interests. Other members have done the same, stating books and guides are more important to them.

Additionally, being a big fan of Sailing Simplicity and reduced lifestyle ideals, I totally understand what you mean by scaling back and not wanting unwanted material products aboard. Again, your box can be tailored to your needs and preferences to ensure you are only getting the kind of materials and products you prefer. I hope my response makes sense. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## sailorsbox

Erindipity said:


> It's a new twist on what two brothers named Harry and David did back in 1934, with their "Box-Of-The-Month" plan.


I appreciate your post Erindipity. Had me laughing and you make valid points.

Again though, we do already have a quickly growing member base and have received a lot of positive feedback. I totally understand if it is not for you, or is perhaps frivolous or unnecessary to others. It is not for everyone, but many understand what we are doing and see it as educational, fun, and the kind of club they want to be involved in. Subscription boxes are a pretty niche thing though. It is either you get it and want to be involved, or you don't.

Either way I appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Erindipity

Thanks, sailorsbox, I tied to make a point of displaying no animosity despite having reservations, and I wish you well on your venture. I also like making humorous posts...

If you should ever develop a Subscription Box tailored to Volvo Penta Diesel users; for things like Fuel Injectors, filters, impellers, engine Anodes, and even baseball caps and tee shirts, you just might have a fanatical following. As Marinas and Boatyards dwindle, and as NOS parts then become available from dusty warehouse shelves in quantity...

Just an idea, mind you, just an idea...

¬Erindipity


----------



## smackdaddy

sailorsbox said:


> Again though, the constantly changing catalog of *gear that is hand selected for you* is part of the appeal. It is meant to be educational, fun, and provides you with *products that you'll actually use*.


box - I'm going to be honest with you here...

I completely respect that you're getting a new business off the ground. I wish you nothing but wild success.

That said, I know a couple of things about marketing. Made a few bucks off of it. The bolded part above is not good marketing. Selected by whom? And on what basis? And why should I trust that you really know what I want or need - and will bring back great values for me?

Look, the way this works is that you have to convince me (whether it's true or not) that what I'm getting in that box surpasses my perceived value against what I'm paying. This doesn't even have to be true for every box I get. But it had better be true a good amount of the time for me to continue to subscribe. That's what works for Loot Crate - but you have to remember that its demographic is 15 year old boys. Your audience here is MUCH tougher when it comes to calculating value.

People here on SN are asking you what that "value" is. Show them...very clearly. Otherwise you'll get nowhere.

As for me, I know what I need in the way of gear and can hand select it myself. I hate having to pay then wait and hope...then pay again if it doesn't work out.

Fun and educational - now that's a different animal.


----------



## Ulladh

I was curious and had a look at the site, $25 for a mug, so a $50 box + shipping would get me 2 mugs. I have enough mugs and none of them cost anywhere close to $25, well maybe $25 for 4.


----------



## kjango

DRFerron said:


> I've seen this subscription service work on a book site that I frequent and I've thought about subscribing to that. But that's books. The books I don't want can always be left at a marina book swap or library. Subscribing to a mystery box of stuff that someone else thinks i should have, delivered monthly, sort of goes against the sailing lifestyle of scaling back to things that are essential for a small space. In my mind.


I was thinking of starting a Marine 5200 subscription box service.


----------



## sailorsbox

Erindipity said:


> Thanks, sailorsbox, I tied to make a point of displaying no animosity despite having reservations, and I wish you well on your venture. I also like making humorous posts...
> 
> If you should ever develop a Subscription Box tailored to Volvo Penta Diesel users; for things like Fuel Injectors, filters, impellers, engine Anodes, and even baseball caps and tee shirts, you just might have a fanatical following. As Marinas and Boatyards dwindle, and as NOS parts then become available from dusty warehouse shelves in quantity...
> 
> Just an idea, mind you, just an idea...
> 
> ¬Erindipity


Engine parts like annual replacements, and general maintenance is definitely something we have heard at least a few members ask for. The idea is being a member would keep you in supply of all your regular necessities for proper maintenance and to meet safety regulations. Which personally I have seen many boats fall short on.


----------



## sailorsbox

Ulladh said:


> I was curious and had a look at the site, $25 for a mug, so a $50 box + shipping would get me 2 mugs. I have enough mugs and none of them cost anywhere close to $25, well maybe $25 for 4.


Hello again Ulladh, our signature retail line is not associated with the products you receive in a subscription box. Our shirts, bags, hats, mugs, etc are just promotional retail products. If you visit the site and read about the subscription service you will have a better understanding and see examples of what you would receive in a subscription box.

But of course, like any small business, yes we do print some t-shirts and such too.


----------



## sailorsbox

smackdaddy said:


> I wish you nothing but wild success.
> 
> Your audience here is MUCH tougher when it comes to calculating value.


I appreciate your feedback and completely appreciate the average SN user will be a tough sell, but I am also not looking to try and sell our services to everyone. Because again, it is a very niche thing still and not everyone will embrace it. Which is totally fine. Honestly, we already have exceeded our launch expectations and now have dozens of subscribers from multiple countries in just a few weeks. With all the positive feedback we have received, seeing a few people here and there not be into the service or question how valuable it would be for them is normal, and to be expected.

We are advertising with SN and similar places to support the community, be involved, hear your feedback, and improve as we move forward based on the engagement we receive. There is no grand intention of becoming the West Marine of subscription boxes. We are a small crew of guys doing this because we love sailing and saw an opportunity to be involved in the community and give sailors a service that will benefit them. That is the value of our service that many people are understanding and supporting. Thats our intention and so far it is working great.

I appreciate your feedback and hope you have a better idea of Sailor's Box. Thanks!


----------



## capta

OK, so we're in the Windward Islands. I'd like to know exactly what sort of items you would send a couple cruising the Antilles on a 50' ketch.
We've plenty of bags, gewgaws for the galley, books on sailing and cruising guides for our area. What we could use are annual rebuild kits for the heads and other pumps, filters for the watermaker, AA/AAA batteries, engine oil/filters, Captain's varnish, cleaners, bottom paint, Spotless Stainless, etc.
After 50 years at sea, if I don't have a multi tool, I probably don't want one. I'd love one of those impeller pullers, but how can you afford to send me one at half your us$300.00 a year subscription fee? I've pretty much got every tool I need and the box is almost heavier than I can lift, so what tools would you send? Well, I could use a refer vacuum pump, now that I think about it. How about a voucher for the annual inspection and certification for out liferaft?


----------



## sailorsbox

capta said:


> I'd like to know exactly what sort of items you would send a couple cruising the Antilles on a 50' ketch.


Hello Capta, sounds like you are living the dream! You can check out the FAQs page of our site to learn about how we are helping sailors with the regular maintenance and upkeep issues you noted. However it does sound like you are quite experienced and I would imagine you have most of these things figured out.

sailorsbox.com/faq


----------



## 2Gringos

kjango said:


> I was thinking of starting a Marine 5200 subscription box service.


Sell six packs of small tubes of 5200. Usually only need an ounce or two.

In fact if you could repackage a lot of things in smaller packages it might work. 2 stroke oil in a package for 2.5 gallons. Acetone in a six oz bottle. EVERYthing in nalgene or other inert plastic bottles that don't rust. WD-40 and other spray lubes in plastic pump sprayers instead of compressed gas and bottoms that rust out...would also make them more shippable by people like MyUS or St. Brendans.

As for the subscription, well, we live in a foreign country. Every shipment that comes to us will cost us the shipping costs, plus the customs duty ( from 17 to 46%) , plus a $ 25 per transaction processing fee. So not very likely I would ever let someone else load up a box of goodies and just send it to me. What a headache just to receive it.

What WOULD work might be to label everything defective seconds or blemished and show it at half list price on the invoice. Now we're starting to get somewhere.


----------



## hellosailor

For that matter (books vs ebooks) you could always arrange something where the box contains two "download codes" allowing the recipient to download any two books from that current month's selection of a larger group. Either by linking to Amazon or by other closed means of distribution. So "here's two dozen titles, take the two you like" would be in the box, and no paper had to be shipped either.

Of course if that works, I'm going to expect to get a complimentary box every month.(G)


----------



## colemj

kjango said:


> I was thinking of starting a Marine 5200 subscription box service.


HAH! One tube would cover all of us here.

Literally. That stuff gets everywhere...

Mark


----------



## outbound

Donna caught the downside perfectly.
For liveaboards makes no sense. Space is at a premium. Hell I've even gotten rid of things I want due to this concern.
For cruisers makes no sense. You pay to have a mailing address. Have been stuck in one place waiting for a part even paying for fastest shipping. Even coastal often don't know where the next place we will drop anchor


----------



## Don L

So if I'm understanding this, I pay for a "box" of stuff and someone else decides what to put in it.

Is this correct?


----------



## colemj

Don0190 said:


> So if I'm understanding this, I pay for a "box" of stuff and someone else decides what to put in it.
> 
> Is this correct?


It is good practice for when you order and ship stuff when cruising far off areas.

Just ask 2Gringos...

Mark


----------



## Donna_F

I suspect that the current subscribers are mostly new boaters who don't yet know that they don't need what's in the box and/or have a brick and mortar house with space where they can store the stuff.

But, I decided to take one for the team and order a box. I thought I'd start with a Maiden Voyage box but I wasn't directed to a questionnaire prior to check out. So, no customization. I'll get what I get. Also, why is the $50 Swabbie Box shown closed while the $100 Captain's Box is shown with the contents displayed? To me that says there is something to hide and adds to my reluctance.


----------



## 2Gringos

Maybe I could order $50 boxes as Christmas gifts for family and friends who don't sail. Then when I visit their homes I could scarf up the pieces we actually might use, should there be any.

These DO include stainless cotter pins, O-ring assortments, shrinkable butt connectors and plenty of rescue tape, right?


----------



## 2Gringos

colemj said:


> It is good practice for when you order and ship stuff when cruising far off areas.
> 
> Just ask 2Gringos...
> 
> Mark


No kidding. My latest rant started Friday, when Fed Ex finally delivered a box that included a $40 brace I ordered thru Amazon. This one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BDISDC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00

What a piece of cheaply made crap. Unusable. Can't even drill one hole with it. I waited two weeks for this, and basically got screwed, again. Not worth it to return it. But I will NEVER in this lifetime buy anything from the Canadian company Fuller again. Nor will I have anything good to say about them.

So I might not be too amenable to open up a hundred dollar surprise subscription box and find Fuller or other cheap Chinese tools in it.

And a hundred dollar box would cost me about $237 before I got my hands on it. I really don't want someone else deciding what quality to include there. Especially if any of it is FULLER!!!!!!

(100 for the box, probaby $20 to ship it to Sarasota. Another $ 75 to Fed Ex it here. $ 17 in Duty, minimum, assuming it was all marine hardware for a boat, plus the $ 25 customs processing fee Fed Ex charges to do the import paperwork.)


----------



## hellosailor

I didn't get any rescue tape, but the Mustang inflatable PFD with harness was really nice, as were the Tilley crusher hat, the merino wool teach cap, the six-pack of assorted seasickness meds (including the ones you can't normally get in the US) and, of course, that personal PLB thing to clip to the PFD.

(What does it take for a shill to get paid off around here? WEG)


----------



## 2Gringos

Well, that kind of highlights the differences I think. I bought a Tilley hat myself at Bass Pro. Can only wear it when the wind is less than about ten knots, because it flaps in the breeze and whacks the bridge of my nose and the back of my neck. I do like it on calm sunny days, but that's only a few a year. Wool hat? nope. Seasickness meds? no use to us. 

I don't mean to knock the concept, either, but perhaps they should consider different boxes for people in Alaska than people south of the Bahamas.


----------



## hellosailor

2G-
A brace like that (aka "brace and bit") is traditionally a woodworking tool, I'd never consider using one to drill through stainless, it can't turn fast enough. But, like a "Yankee" pushdrill driver, it can make holes I wood without needing any electricity and that can be damned handy. 
Made in China...that's a whole other kettle of fermented fish, isn't it?


----------



## 2Gringos

Not sure why you're telling me this, but thanks for the thought. I well know what a brace is. And it's not a 'brace and bit' until you put a drill in it. I doubt there's a woodworking tool I don't have quite a bit of experience with, both hand and powered. I just sold and gave away a shop full to move on this boat. I think I've now lost a shop full with each of three marriages LOL.

I knew what I wanted when I ordered the damned thing. It's a piece of crap. The shaft with the cap on it isn't on the same axis as the part with the chuck on it. So it wobbles like a drunken whatever, and would cut a triangular hole.

These are good for controlling holes in wood or fiberglass, especially when you don't want to use an electric drill. yankee screwdrivers are okay if you're not worried about precision. But this brace is garbage, and I have to eat the $ 40 plus. Painful. China has lowered the standard of living for the human race.


----------



## hellosailor

Because you hadn't mentioned what you were hoping to drill that one hole in.

Bear in mind that the last traditional Chinese dynasty lasted until '39(?). There are thousands of years of culture there, which vehemently deny there is a "human race". We in the west are barbarians, animals, monkey things in the Lower Kingdom, while the ethnic Chinese are in the Middle Kingdom and halfway closer to the Sun God. So culturally? We're entitled to be treated as perhaps alley cats, and nothing more, according to thousands of years of tradition. If we have higher expectations...well, bad on us.


----------



## sailorsbox

DRFerron said:


> I thought I'd start with a Maiden Voyage box but I wasn't directed to a questionnaire prior to check out. So, no customization.


Donna, please read the site and you'll see it states you receive an email questionnaire after subscribing for information that helps us customize your box to your needs and preferences. Additionally, you can review our FAQ page for any other questions or concerns you may have. sailorsbox.com/faq Thanks!


----------



## smackdaddy

Here's the FAQ with a couple of interesting parts bolded:



> FAQ
> 
> What is the Sailor's Box?
> 
> Sailor's Box is the world's only sailing and boating subscription box. Our goal is to provide top quality gear and useful products, annual maintenance and replacement items, educational and reference materials, experience challenges, and some fun items too! We actively reach out to industry leaders and experienced boat captains to make each box represent essential needs and information all sailors will appreciate.
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> We operate our service through the CrateJoy Marketplace - the best subscription box marketplace on the web where you can find all the best subscription box services, all in one place. We are CrateJoy Powered meaning we have been reviewed by their marketplace curators and are a trusted subscription service. All transactions and billing is done through CrateJoy who uses bank-grade SSL connections and are fully PCI Level-1 Compliant. So you know your personal information is safe.
> 
> Once you subscribe to Sailor's Box you will be entered into the next available subscription box. We operate as a bi-monthly (every other month) subscription service. Meaning you are billed every other month for each bi-monthly box you receive. You can cancel your subscription at anytime, leave public reviews of our service on our CrateJoy Marketplace profile, and even request a refund / replacement of any items you receive. We strive for absolutely perfect customer care for each of our subscribers!
> 
> *Every Sailor's Box is hand packaged by a sailor or boater just like you! We are very detailed in our inventory and fulfillment process to ensure you receive everything you should in each box. *We use USPS for delivery of every box and use their newest automatic update tracking technology to make sure your package is never lost in the mail, even if we are delivering international or to remote places.
> 
> *How do you customize my box?
> 
> Upon subscribing to Sailor's Box we send you an email questionnaire that asks you about your sailing location, sailing conditions, vessel type and style, projects you are currently undertaking, interests, preferences, and other basic needs. This questionnaire helps us improve your experience using our service and offers you a completely unique subscription that is tailored specifically for you. You can even update your preferences and needs at any time during your subscription!
> 
> Will Sailor's Box help me manage and maintain my boat?
> 
> Yes! Our goal is to ensure every subscriber's annual needs are met for regular maintenance and management of their vessel. This means your needs for annual engine care, safety replacements, winterizing, hull and sail care, etc are all fulfilled by your continued subscription. This helps you from avoiding issues and keeps every Sailor's Box subscriber prepared for anything. Avoid getting caught in a tough spot running to the store for something you forgot about, or worse yet, in an emergency situation that you cannot handle. Because your box is customized for you, we always ensure these kinds of preparedness and maintenance goals are specifically tailored to your sailing area, vessel type and style, and similar general needs.*
> 
> Ok cool, my box is customized just for me, but will I still receive the featured products and books of the month?
> 
> Yes! We get as many subscribers as possible every featured product or book we sponsor! However depending on the product, sometimes limited quantities are available.
> 
> CrateJoy FAQs
> 
> You can learn more about CrateJoy here: https://www.cratejoy.com/about
> 
> Questions?
> 
> If you have any additional questions or concerns about billing, delivery, or subscribing feel free to contact us!


----------



## Curious Sailor

sailorsbox said:


> Hey everyone here on SailNet! My name is Christopher the founder of Sailor's Box. We are the current SailNet premium vendor showcase for the next few months. I wanted to make a post to introduce Sailor's Box to all of you so I can engage many of you to contribute your ideas or subscribe to our subscription box service.
> 
> Sailor's Box is the world's only sailing and boating subscription box. You can check out our website SailorsBox.com We are growing quickly with the really great response we have received from sailors around the world and have a lot of really exciting plans for this year.
> 
> Our goal is to provide top quality gear, useful products for your boat or sailboat, educational and reference materials, experience challenges, and some fun items too! I have reached out to industry leaders and experienced boat captains to make each bimonthly box represent essential needs and information all boat captains will appreciate.
> 
> As a subscriber you can expect to receive useful tools, books, safety gear, maintenance and repair equipment, reference guides, fun nautical items, clothing, and products meant to make your time on the water more enjoyable and safer.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on SailNet for your time and I hope you will support Sailor's Box!


Very cool!


----------



## scratchee

2Gringos said:


> China has lowered the standard of living for the human race.


I think Chinese manufacturers are very good at making exactly what they are paid to make. Quite often, but not always, they are paid to make cheap junk.


----------



## 2Gringos

I think the problem with Chinese manufacturing is not the engineering, in fact. It's production and QA, and a business model that lets them give you two or three of what you paid for, as warranty replacement, and still make a profit.

That doesn't work for someone like me, who has to import and export warrant replacements. I need to be able to buy quality from the beginning. It's got to work as advertised. I don't CARE what the warranty terms are. a warranty here is totally immaterial. There are no warranty facilities here. I'm getting to the point where I am stopping my use of Amazon, because they have become unreliable in reporting the origin of the goods they sell.

Want an example? Look up the Joby flexible tripods for cameras. Note Amazon sells them as Joby products. Then read the reviews. People are paying Joby prices for what they think are Joby products, and then receiving cheap Chinese copies for their money. 

whoops, I'm drifting off into one of my curmudgeon rants aren't I. Well, this is someone who has wasted literally thousands of dollars and months of time because of cheap chinese crap. Its a huge sore spot.


----------



## hellosailor

Seriously though...there must be things that would be handy, interesting, useable as "re-gifts" to give to others, that could perk up a package.
Among them? How about, whetstone or diamond knife sharpeners? As if we all have the right small tools to sharpen all the dull blades aboard? Or, the Fisher Space Pen, the ones that are waterproof and permanent but, you know, who really wants to spend that much when you do find them? Or some write-in-the-rain pads, useful on wet boats? New battery types that are supposed to have more power and leak less? New generic LED bulb replacements?
Heck, there must be some tasty freeze-dried foods and protein bars that I haven't tried yet, something new to stash away in the "Damn there's nothing to eat on board" box could be appreciated. Maybe even some small well-made LED flashlights, like the kind that you wear as a ring, so it lights up your fingertips but leaves your hands free?
And of course, a proper peg-legged garden gnome, in case you're growing a tomato plant off the stern.(G)

I think finding the right "stuff" could be a good trick, but the concept just might work!


----------

